# Brick House Corona Larga Cigar Review - Enjoyed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is definitely a Nicaraguan puro, it has that classic nic taste. I'd say it is similar to a Padron; however, I'm sure the Padron worshippers w...

Read the full review here: Brick House Corona Larga Cigar Review - Enjoyed


----------

